# Cairns/Cape Trib area



## Niall (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Everyone, 

My family and I will be going on holiday to Cairns for four days and then 6 days at Cape trib.
This will be the fourth time we are going and i will be Volunteering at the Australian Venom Zoo for a few days whiles we are staying in Cairns.

I want to know which areas are the best to see BHPs, Boyd's, scrubbies, carpets and all other great looking reptiles.
No I do not want to illegally take them from the wild. I just want to photograph them and then let them be. (If you know of a great location but do not wish to tell it publicly because you do not want the wrong kind of people to find out PM me).

Any info would be great.

These are just a few reptiles i sure last year when i was there.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 28, 2009)

check your pm


----------



## derekm (Aug 28, 2009)

Niall said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My family and I will be going on holiday to Cairns for four days and then 6 days at Cape trib.
> This will be the fourth time we are going and i will be Volunteering at the Australian Venom Zoo for a few days whiles we are staying in Cairns.



Thanks for mentioning the Australian Venom Zoo. I hadn't heard of it but, because I will be in Kuranda for about 1.5 hours next Tuesday, I checked it out on the web. I'll definitely visit it while I'm there.


----------



## Niall (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks poggle 




derekm said:


> Thanks for mentioning the Australian Venom Zoo. I hadn't heard of it but, because I will be in Kuranda for about 1.5 hours next Tuesday, I checked it out on the web. I'll definitely visit it while I'm there.


 
See you then


----------



## simonchristie (Aug 28, 2009)

im sure the QLD government said your not welcome Niall so guess you cant go then, oh well sucks to be you! hehe yes im jealous to answer your message from before


----------



## Niall (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Everyone,
Got back from QLD on Wednesday, I had a Great time.
Didn't see much snakes, but found a good amount of Boyd's Rainforest Dragons 
Here is a few pictures.

Boyd's Rainforest Dragon.














































White Lipped Green Tree Frog.

























Litoria jungguy



































Lesueur's Tree Frog





Green-eyed Tree Frogs





A few Skinks




















Carlia schmeltzii





Carlia sesbrauna










Asian House Gecko















Keel-Back??















This is all random stuff.

Mud Skipper

























King Fisher





These signs just tease me as i never see a croc!









































This fern is called wait a while as if you get caught in it you have to "wait a while"to pluck the thorns out and they can rip your T-shirts and they hurt!















Sand monitor










To me this Stick inset looked like them Aliens from Men In Black that drink all the coffee Haha















Cane Toad










Sorry about all the Pictures i didn't know which ones to post because i liked them all haha
*Please do not steal my pictures*
Hope you like.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 11, 2009)

Good stuff, what was the highlight?


----------



## Niall (Sep 11, 2009)

Boyd's RF Dargon.

Fingers crossed i get to see more snakes when i go in Jan next year.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 11, 2009)

If you go in Jan, and it's dry enough to drive around, you will see heaps.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 11, 2009)

Be it known - the Venom Zoo in Kuranda is a dodgy establishment and the "owner / director / venom animal expert / bio-prospector" is a strange guy to say at least. The titles I mentioned are on his business card, on the back it says: "Conservationalist".
Make your own opinion.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 11, 2009)

I know is a grey area, but your mon looks more like a Penoptes... looks rather chunky and thickset.


----------



## Niall (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes I know what you mean about the owner.
I needed to go meet him in the Staff Only area. 
I feel sorry for the little dog that lives in a laurndry sized area that has newspaper on the floor for the dog to pee and poo on, It doesn't look like it ever goes for a walk and the only thing stopping it from getting out to run around in the staff only area is carbord... enough said.


----------



## derekm (Sep 11, 2009)

Niall said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Got back from QLD on Wednesday, I had a Great time.
> Didn't see much snakes, but found a good amount of Boyd's Rainforest Dragons
> Here is a few pictures.
> ...



You did better than me! The only wild herp pics I got when I was up there last week (admittedly on a tourist trip, not a herping trip) were the first two. An Eastern Water Dragon @ Rainforestation, an Amethystine Python on a Daintree River Cruise. I've also included a pic of Jack the Ripper, a 5m captive croc at Rainforestation - and his little mate (that someone who knows dragons better than me can identify, please).


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice shots, the Boyd's looks great. I think your Green Eyed Frog is actually a Mist Frog (Litoria rheocola) and your Litoria lesueuri should be Litoria jungguy if it came from the Cairns/Trib area. 

Aaron


----------



## Niall (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for that mate,

You can see im not that good at naming QLD reptiles Haha


----------



## Mr.James (Sep 12, 2009)

Did it rain? We wanna go early next year, but heard it usually pours down! But some locals say you can still get out and about if you don't mind getting wet...lol


----------



## slim6y (Sep 12, 2009)

Jimmy27 said:


> Did it rain? We wanna go early next year, but heard it usually pours down! But some locals say you can still get out and about if you don't mind getting wet...lol



Rain???

I think what you're referring to is liquid sunshine?


----------



## Niall (Sep 12, 2009)

haha
There was no rain at all, 31c nearly everyday and 18c nights,
Got home to 16 max and 4c min, so dissapointed!

We were talking to a few locals as we are thinking of buying some land in Palm Cove to have a holiday house and they said is mostly sunner all day till the arvo when it starts bucketing down.

Thats why we are going back in Jan to see what the wet season is like.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 12, 2009)

Wet season is a lot of fun - for sure... 

Instead of 31'C during the day it's only 34'C so not a huge difference... over night it normally drops to about 30'C - sometimes 28'C if it's really cold....


----------

